# HGH Night Sweats ??



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone on HGH getting night sweats.

Thought it might be the Tren causing it but am off that now and still getting them.

Mrs has just started taking some HGH also and is getting the same.

Using blue top hgh.

Anyone getting or experienced similar as I didnt know this was one of the sides from this.

Cheers


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I noticed this from running 4iu of hygetropin everyday


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Not for me, im running 5iu's EOD just now, and im sleeping even better at night since i started them. Upping it to 10iu's starting next month.

Could be the body just getting used to the compound, if it keeps up come off it

Geo


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Lower your dosage and see if that helps, never had night sweats myself, but have heard of people that do.


----------

